# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  ((ياكريم اهل البيت مروتك  مولاي يا حسن المجتبى

## خادمة المجتبى

بسمه تعالى
تمسكنا بحبلكم تمسكنا ........ فعهدا منا لكم مولانا ....... مدى العمر


نور ااااه تمدد بفراشـــــــه ياويلــــــــي تمـــــــدد
ما كنه الفارس في الحومة ما كنه الأصـــــيـــــــد
نوره المعروف صاير مكســـوف
بالسم قـليبه يتفطــــــــــــر والحــــــــــــــاله تشتد
يصرخ وينادي يا يمـــــــه يا بضعة أحــــــــــــمـد
* * * * * 
يون ونه يحن حنـه تفت من الألم يا حسرتي لصخـــور
و بالشدة قذف كبده وموج ادمومه يتلاطم وسط لبحور
* * * * *
يا خوية يا خويـــــة يا بو الأفضـــــــال
طشت المملي شيله عني بالحـــــــــــال
لا تشوفه المحزونـه وآنه بها الحــــــال
و تيأس من واليهــا وتمضي الآمـــــال
* * * * *
دخلت و اااه تنادي شلـــي بك يا كفيــــل
حالك أدمى فـؤادي وضلت عيني تسـيـل
* * * * *
يا نور النور جاوبني ليش بها الحــــال
من فاجعنا بمصابك و ضيع الآمـــــال
صاح المظلوم وش بيدي هذا المكتوب
أرحل عن هم الدنيا و قلبي ملهـــــوب
* * * * *
ضل يوصي أحبابه عنكم آنه أشــيــل
غسلني يا خوية وفوقي التربة تهيل
* * * * *
قرب موته خفض صوتــه
عرق ساعة رحيله حسرتي جبينه
وسكن بعد الألم و الدمعه أونينـــه
و أسبل إيده و مددها رجلينــــــــه
و فاضت روحه المألومه والينـــا

و صرنا بزلزلة يوم المعضلــة يوم النازله فقدك يا غالـي
عيني بالـدمــــا تنزف و السما تبكي مألمة فقدك يا غالـي

نور الأخوغاب و أمسينا بمصاب و منا القلب ذاب فقدك يا غالي
و شالوا واليــنا و الشيعة حولــــه تصرخ فجعــــنا فقدك يا غالي

تمسكنا بحبلكم تمسكنا ........ فعهدا منا لكم مولانا ....... مدى العمر

بسمه تعالى
تمسكنا بحبلكم تمسكنا ........ فعهدا منا لكم مولانا ....... مدى العمر


أوذيت و أوذينا فيكــــم ظلما عدوانــا
شيعتكم نحن ولازلــــنا وسنبقى سنينا
عهدا منا عهدا منا
صالحت معاوية الطاغي و كذا صالحــنا
غدروك بعهد موثــوق و كذا غدرونــا

وشيعتكم مواليكــم هم المستهدفون اليوم في الدنيا
بكل مكان بكل زمان كان محرم تبقى و أن تحـــــيى

فالجرم نواليكــم و الحكم فنا ء
و الحاكم أعداكم فالكل ســـواء
لكن يأبى الباري نفنى ونــساء
فبكم قد كرمــــنا يا خير جـزاء

لا بد لنا نسعى في حفظ المذهب
بالعلـــم و العزم فالقادم أصـــعـــــب

فلنأخذ من مولانا كيف الإصـــرار
بالحق ولا يثـنيـنا عنه الإعـصــــار
لو أقصينا و فنينا و حرمنا الــــدار
فالظـلم بنا لا يبقى و رموز الــــــعار

أحرارا لو عشنا أحرارا لو مــتنا نأبى الذلة
فالتاريـخ يشهد عنا خيرا عدد نابى الذله

حياة الناس و أمر النـــــاس
فليس الأمر موكول إلى الحاكــم
بل الباري هو المختار و الراسم
فهذا يومكم بل يومــنا قــــــــادم
و تعلوا راية المظلوم بالــقــائــم

لا لن نركع لا لن نخضع منا فاسمعوا يا من تجبر
لو ضايقـتم لو جـنسـتـــم لو آذيتــــــــــم يا من تجبر

هذا ندانا للظالمينا هيهات منا يا من تجبر
كلا و كلا للطائفية للعـنجـهية يامن تجبر 

مأجورين:tttt:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على سيدي ومولآي أبا محمد الحسن بن علي المجتبى الزكي* 
*عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بإستشهاد الامام الحسن المجتبى عليه السلآم*

*قصيدة حزينة ورآئعه ومؤثره*
*تسلميين عزيزتي ع الطرح القيَم*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عاآفيه*
*ومأجورة وفي ميزان الآعمال*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> *السلام على سيدي ومولآي أبا محمد الحسن بن علي المجتبى الزكي* 
> *عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بإستشهاد الامام الحسن المجتبى عليه السلآم*
> 
> *قصيدة حزينة ورآئعه ومؤثره*
> *تسلميين عزيزتي ع الطرح القيَم*
> *ربي يعطيكِ الف عاآفيه*
> *ومأجورة وفي ميزان الآعمال*
> *دمتي بخير*



يسلموو على المرور الطيب ولاخلا ولاعدم:)

----------


## قطرة عطاء

خادمة المجتبى جعلكم الله من خدامه دنيا وآخرة 
عظم الله لكم الأجر بمصاب إبي محمد الحسن ابن علي عليهما السلام

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> خادمة المجتبى جعلكم الله من خدامه دنيا وآخرة 
> عظم الله لكم الأجر بمصاب إبي محمد الحسن ابن علي عليهما السلام



يسلموو على المرور الطيب ولاخلا ولاعدم:)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بمصآب المسموم المظلووم* 

*قصيدة مؤثرة ومفجعة ولآسيما على قلب زينب المحزون لفقد أخيهـــآآ* 
*فسآعد الله قلبها على تحمل الرزآيا والمصـآئب العظــآآم* 
*غـــآليتي ..* 
***خادمة المجتبى*** 
*سلمت يدآآكِ لهذا الطرح القيم وجعلنـــآآ الله وإيآكِ ممن يسعون لخدمة أهل البيت* 
*ولآحرمنا الله من عطــــآآءكِ* 
*موفقة ومقضية حوآآئجكِ بكريم الآل عليه السلآم* 
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

السلامُ على الإمام الهُمام المسموم المظلوم حيا وميتا ..
ألا ساعد الرب قلب زينب ٍ الصبور...
على عُضال الفقد..!
~



خادمة المجتبى 
ألحانكِ ذُرفت بأسى شاهق...
استوطنت خُلدي الكئيب ...!
جُزيتِ خيراً وفيراً  ، ورحم الله والديكِ على هذه الشقائق المؤثرة المواسية لقلب السيدة الزهراء وابيها وبعلها وبنيها..
أُخية بعد إذنك..
سوف يتم نقله لقسم الشعر والخواطر المنقولة ...لينال نصيبه هناك (كونه أبيات )
والثناءُ إلى قلبكِ مُساقْ

موفقة مقضية حوائجكِ بالكريم ابن الكرام
بعين المولى الجليل
وبظل الآل

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> *عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بمصآب المسموم المظلووم* 
> 
> *قصيدة مؤثرة ومفجعة ولآسيما على قلب زينب المحزون لفقد أخيهـــآآ* 
> *فسآعد الله قلبها على تحمل الرزآيا والمصـآئب العظــآآم* 
> *غـــآليتي ..* 
> ***خادمة المجتبى*** 
> *سلمت يدآآكِ لهذا الطرح القيم وجعلنـــآآ الله وإيآكِ ممن يسعون لخدمة أهل البيت* 
> *ولآحرمنا الله من عطــــآآءكِ* 
> *موفقة ومقضية حوآآئجكِ بكريم الآل عليه السلآم* 
> ...




يسلمو على المرور الطيب

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
> 
> السلامُ على الإمام الهُمام المسموم المظلوم حيا وميتا ..
> ألا ساعد الرب قلب زينب ٍ الصبور...
> على عُضال الفقد..!
> ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يسلمو على المرور الطيب

----------

